# Kenwood car portal questions....



## nismo370z (Sep 9, 2009)

I have my Kos-v1000 on the classifieds section and doesnt seem to be moving. So I am assuming I will keep it and do a project on my G. I want to ask some questions because I do not see any write ups on it.

1. I will be interfacing with the factory Nav screen: Will I be able to use both systems ie- if I switch to factory will I be able to use the fact. ipod etc? Turning off the unit from remote eye.

2. will the screen still display the factory screen interfaces and then when I turn on the unit I will be able to use the Kenwood interfaces?

Any info or links would be great. I have googled and haven't found much. This is a cool system.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey sir for your information you can use the factory screen but you will need to get the pac vid universal piece so that you can toggle back and forth I have installed the V500's with NAV, Bluetooth, iPod, and sirius incorporated with the system installation came out very nice, Installed in 2003 Q45, and 2002 S500 Benz. And since you are using the V1000 you have to USB ports one can be used for iPod and the other for updates. Check on NICOC to see install in Q45


----------



## nismo370z (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for replying! Do you have any updated pics, the pics arent showing up.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

win1 said:


> Hey sir for your information you can use the factory screen but you will need to get the pac vid universal piece so that you can toggle back and forth I have installed the V500's with NAV, Bluetooth, iPod, and sirius incorporated with the system installation came out very nice, Installed in 2003 Q45, and 2002 S500 Benz. And since you are using the V1000 you have to USB ports one can be used for iPod and the other for updates. Check on NICOC to see install in Q45


Hey I am looking at a M45 and was wondering if you could send me the link to your install in the Q45. I think the audio systems are the same. I am really curious to see how you did the whole system install in the car. Specially how you integrated the factory nav system. I need to gather up info so I can lake the leap.


----------



## excluesiveonez (Jul 25, 2007)

I had this on my Lexus GS430 for a few years. Worked great but it finally got annoying to have to use the remote control for everything.


----------



## Daniel Turner (Mar 11, 2014)

excluesiveonez said:


> I had this on my Lexus GS430 for a few years. Worked great but it finally got annoying to have to use the remote control for everything.


Thats great.. what you got?


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes is is annoying so what we did was install the Kenwood 4inch touch screen in the vehicle to get rid of the remote took some work because had to cut splice and soder but worked out great in the end


----------

